# Powertec Lever Gym for sale



## Shoulderpain (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm selling and almost mint condition powertec lever gym for £450 may trade for a power cage or Olympic barbell bench.

Was Barely use its just too big for my box room.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/standard-multi-gyms/powertec-lever-gym/1172126867


----------



## Shoulderpain (Jun 2, 2016)

Not the powertec ones there more expensive because they can handle far more weight and have a life time warranty


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

What are you supposed to do with it? Does it fly?


----------



## Shoulderpain (Jun 2, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What are you supposed to do with it? Does it fly?


 no you can benches shoulder presses rows pull downs squats pretty much every exercise


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Shoulderpain said:


> no you can benches shoulder presses rows pull downs squats pretty much every exercise


 Looks hardcore. Only have bars and power racks, chains, bands, Dumbbells at my gym, everything is covered in dirty chalk and we have all this useless SM equipment. Shame we do not have one of these really.


----------



## Shoulderpain (Jun 2, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Looks hardcore. Only have bars and power racks, chains, bands, Dumbbells at my gym, everything is covered in dirty chalk and we have all this useless SM equipment. Shame we do not have one of these really.


 its a home gym mate for people who dont have the time to get to the gym and dont have room in there house for all that stuff


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Shoulderpain said:


> its a home gym mate for people who dont have the time to get to the gym and dont have room in there house for all that stuff


 Power rack?


----------



## Shoulderpain (Jun 2, 2016)

low cellings


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I've got one of these and it is one of the best pieces of equipment I have ever bought.

you can do so many exercises on it and it is hardcore. Look at the videos of many fancy American gyms and they often have some kind of leverage shrugs, bench, delt or squat gizmo and this replicates all of these.

good price too


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Shoulderpain said:


> I'm selling and almost mint condition powertec lever gym for £450 may trade for a power cage or Olympic barbell bench.
> 
> Was Barely use its just too big for my box room.
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/standard-multi-gyms/powertec-lever-gym/1172126867


 ill give your £90 if you can guarantee your bird has sat on the seat naked


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

4:20 in that video, what the f**k?!!!??


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Shoulderpain said:


> no you can benches shoulder presses rows pull downs squats pretty much every exercise


 Theres no way i could get that on my back to squat it


----------

